# 4seat but 2door car



## nivraman

I have a mustang 07
its 2door but 4seater

Is there anyway I could register as driver? Im new btw

Thanks


----------



## Sydney Uber

Nope. 4 door car required


----------



## Worcester Sauce

nivraman said:


> I have a mustang 07
> its 2door but 4seater
> 
> Is there anyway I could register as driver? Im new btw
> 
> Thanks


no chance


----------



## toi

It'd be easier to buy a 4 door mustang


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Nope must have 4 separate working doors!


----------



## UberLuxbod

Is this a windup?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Just draw 2 rear doors on the paint work. It will get past UBER's sloppy inspection process


----------



## jsixis

depends where you live and how desperate the uber people are in your area. 
One thing I have learned about working for uber, nothing they say or print is true.
I've seen a 2 door acura and a 2 door pickup being used for Uber here in Columbus.


----------



## Jay2dresq

jsixis said:


> depends where you live and how desperate the uber people are in your area.
> One thing I have learned about working for uber, nothing they say or print is true.
> I've seen a 2 door acura and a 2 door pickup being used for Uber here in Columbus.


I would be willing to bet that those 2 door vehicles you saw were not the vehicles the drivers registered with Uber.


----------



## LAuberX

Sidecar


----------

